# smallest shrimp as adults



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

exactly which shrimp stay only 1cm small and lightweight as adults.

I know males stay smaller than females, but I'm asking about breed,
and obviously something that is available to freshwater hobbyists.
I'm trying to clean a very fine grass plant, that typical RCS CRS are
too large and heavy to handle properly. obviously, any shrimp's fry
will do it for me, but I wonder about adult breeds out there as well.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

the first thing that comes to mind are haiwaiian volcano shrimp... or something like that. they're really small and stay small and bright red.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks - yeah, I know about those,
they are almost impossible to get on the mainland.
they used to export them inside expensive biospheres.
also, I think they prefer salty hard water, not fresh.

_I may just get some CRS and keep the juveniles and nerites with my grass,
while the adult CRS and community nano fish can stay in a separate tank._


----------



## potatoes (Jun 25, 2010)

If you want an algae eater that stays small, i have a strain of ramshorn snails that gets only about 2mm big for some reason. You are welcome to as many as you want. PM me if you are interested


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

those tiny red snails are probably Gyraulus albus,
and will damage most soft leaf plants. once you
get them in your tank, they are hard to get rid of.
they are NOT selective algae eaters at all.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i'm guessing that species is mini ramshorn? 
nope, some people keep them in freshwater.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

I know our LFS here in the San Francisco, CA area (Aqua Forest Aquarium, ADA vendor) carries Hawaiian Volcano shrimp in stock. I've seen them in-store for the past few weeks. Maybe you can shoot them an email and they could arrange to ship to you? Worth a shot!


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

nah, that's OK... thanx. anything ADA is beyond my price range,
but it's good to know such shrimp are possible on the mainland,
and I don't want to adjust my tank water to accomodate them.

since there really are no other options, I'll probably do 2 tanks,
one for the RCS/CRS shrimp fry munching on my fine hair grass,
another for their parents, living with other nano community fish.

I'm battling brown diatoms at the moment, so once this new tank
mulm settles down, I'll order the shrimp and snails I have in mind.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Spy, I'm located on Long Island in Huntington Station.

I've got:
80+ sakura available
40+ cherry shrimp available.
Will have red crystal shrimp available in 2-3 months
OEBT shrimp will also be available in 2-3 months.

Hit me up if you want shrimp. You could drive out to me on Friday in East Meadow near the Roosevelt Field Mall.

6.5 ph, 2 gh, good conditions, local parameters.

-Gordon


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks *Gordon* - you already know how much we drool over your wonderful low light plants.
(you should drive to FranksAquarium sometime _by appointment_ he loves meeting local hobbyists)
I don't have a car, but if you shop/dine/work near a subway station, we could meet somehow.
I'd love to try a few Sakura - if they really breed redder and darker than the typical RCS do.
don't worry - I'll keep my Japanese neighbor from sprinkling them on her seaweed salad.

I may get 10 RCS and 10 Nerites from Bob's - shame I couldn't buy their Thanksgiving sale.
http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/store/catalog/index.php when most stuff was 10% off.
http://www.epicfish.net/rcs/ has RCS cheap, but I'll need Oto's and/or snails for glass duty.

I just did a 50% water change, rinsed the filter media, added a phosphate & nitrate sponge,
so if the diatoms don't come back next week, I should be ready. part of my problem with
this tank, is I don't have enough plant matter in it yet, so the macro's gotta go somehow.

*jinsei888* - if you want to post that store info for other's reading here to pursue - go for it.


----------



## potatoes (Jun 25, 2010)

yup that looks like them. Oh well, i havnt noticed any damage, so i dont mind them


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Epicfish is an excellent source for Cherry shrimp. I got one of my colonies from him!!!

I've visited Frank over in Lindenhurst a few times this year. Very nice guy.

Perhaps we could meet in the city at some point. The Sakura I have available are still young, I think I only have 20ish adults. Probably have 120-200 shrimplets though in the 20 gallon tank. They are everywhere. 

In a month or so I'll be able to see if the line is true Sakura or not. Adults are nice and red, legs are solid red and even the males are red red. I have to cull a few of the less intense females, but I have about 5 grade A ones. Lol there should be a grading system for Sakura. 

I want to get some of those taiwan fire shrimp though. Will probably get those in the spring.

-Gordon


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

hawaiin volcano shrimp are definitely the smallest as adults


----------

